# emerge will nich so richtig

## SubSonniC

Hallo,

habe mir grad gentoo von stage 3 installiert nach anleitung.

jetzt habe ich rebootet und wollte weitere software mit emerge installieren.

leider bekomm ich da immer nur Connection timed out meldung

was habe ich vergessen.

internetverbindung steht  sicher

GENTOO-MIRRORS Variable in /etc/make.conf gesetzt

gentoo 2007.0   2.6.22-r5

MFG

SubSonniC

----------

## Finswimmer

Zeig mal den Output.

Sicher, dass ping web.de geht?

----------

## SubSonniC

hmm irgendwie hast du recht.

die verbindung scheint doch nich so korrekt zu laufen.

Calculating dependencies  ..^H^H... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) media-libs/libpng-1.2.18-r1 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/libpng-1.2.18.tar.bz2'

--22:11:07--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/libpng-1.2.18.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/libpng-1.2.18.tar.bz2'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... failed: Connection timed out.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/libpng-1.2.18.tar.bz2'

--22:12:07--  ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/libpng-1.2.18.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/libpng-1.2.18.tar.bz2'

Resolving ftp.uni-erlangen.de... failed: Connection timed out.

>>> Downloading 'http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/libpng/libpng-1.2.18.tar.bz2'

--22:13:07--  http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/libpng/libpng-1.2.18.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/libpng-1.2.18.tar.bz2'

Resolving kent.dl.sourceforge.net...

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:F2:33:39:11

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::215:f2ff:fe33:3911/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:64 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:91 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:4471 (4.3 Kb)  TX bytes:795171 (776.5 Kb)

          Interrupt:23 Base address:0x6000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:50 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:50 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:4325 (4.2 Kb)  TX bytes:4325 (4.2 Kb)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:85.177.35.107  P-t-P:213.191.76.49  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:51 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

ping ging nicht.

aber wenn ich die p-t-p addresse aus ifconfig unter ppp0 anpinge gehts.

MFG

----------

## Finswimmer

p-t-p Adresse?

Hast du etwas in /etc/resolv.conf stehen?

Wenn nicht trag das mal ein:

```
$cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface ra0

nameserver 62.53.236.30

nameserver 193.189.244.205

```

----------

## SubSonniC

also in meiner resolv.conf hatte ich schon die ganze zeit primären und secundären nameserver eingetragen.

sind sogar die von meinem anbieter.

funktionieren unter meinem first OS Debian 4.0 auch wunderbar

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du zwei Netzwerkkarten? Sonst ist eth0 falsch. Dann würde ich das mal deaktivieren.

Tobi

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Außerdem würde ich einen Downloadserver in der Nähe verwenden.

=> des öfteren höhere Downladrate, niedrigerer Ping, usw. Eine Liste findet man hier: http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

----------

## SubSonniC

hmmm also mehrere netzwerkkarten hab ich nich.

wie heisen denn die interfaces unter gentoo.

nicht ethx??

und was soll ich wie deaktivieren.

kann ja wohl schlecht mein interface deaktivieren. dann geht nix mehr. ich verstehe nich ganz?

----------

## firefly

poste hier mal die ausgabe von

```
ifconfig -a
```

----------

## SubSonniC

siehe oben gleich meine erste antwort

hoffe das reicht.

sonst muss ich neustarten. ist aufm selben rechner.

----------

## manuels

du wählst dich also direkt mit deinem Rechner ins Netz, richtig?

was gibt denn

```
route -n
```

aus?

----------

## SubSonniC

ich glaube ich weiß worauf du hinauswillst.

ich wusste das da was nicht stimmten kann an den einstellungen der doku.

es stimmt ich habe keinen router.

und ich habe aber trotzdem in die /etc/conf.d/net dieses hier stehen.

dns_domain_lo="subnet"

config_eth0=("192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255")

routes_eth0=("default via 192.168.0.1")

die ausgabe von route -n werde ich gleich mal besorgen.

muss OS wechseln.

nachtrag

Kernel IP routing table

Destination           Gateway            Genmask                     Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

213.191.84.238     0.0.0.0             255.255.255.255        UH    0        0        0 ppp0

192.168.0.0           0.0.0.0             255.255.255.0            U       0        0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0               0.0.0.0             255.0.0.0                    U       0        0        0 lo

0.0.0.0                  192.168.0.1      0.0.0.0                        UG     0        0        0 eth0

MFG

----------

